# T-Mart Kündigen



## rankin (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe ich poste gleich im richtigen Forum. ;-) Also mein Problem besteht mal wieder bei der Telekom. Die Firma, bei der ich ab und zu jobbe, hat ein Web&Go Paket von der Telekom bzw. von T-Mart. Da uns der Service eindeutig zu schlecht und vorallem zu teuer ist, würde ich gerne zu einem anderen Anbieter wechseln. Mein Frage nun hat jemand das schonmal bei denen gemacht, bzw. könnte mir einer helfen, wie ich vorgehen soll, da ich die Domain behalten möchte und zu dem neuen Anibeter übertragen will.

Vielen Dank schonmal

mfg rank


----------

